# zur Stempelfunktion..



## markus_uetz (17. März 2001)

Ich hatte mal ein Tut dazu und ich habe öfters einmal selber mit "rumgespielt" aber ich bekomm nicht genau raus wie es funktioniert..
Kennt einer ein gutes ausführliches Tut dazu (wenns nich anders geht auch in Eng.)

PS: Ich versuche mich an Texturen und ich will nicht immer alles spiegeln...



duess uetz


----------



## Bart Simpson (17. März 2001)

Na, ein Tut hab ich nicht, aber du musst das Bild in den RGB-Modus umwandeln (Bild -> Modus ->). Dann kannst du mit gedrückter alt-Taste und Stempel den Bereich, den du willst, aufnehmen und mit nur Stempel eben hinstempeln, wo du es brauchst (Werkzeugspitzen ****en wie alle anderen auch). 
Beachten musst du aber, dass der Bereich, den du aufgenommen hast, nicht mehrmals nebeneinder gestempelt wird sondern als Zentrum genommen wird. Wenn du also zB. weiter nach links stempelst wird der Bereich links von deinem Aufnahmebereich wiedergegeben.
Mal angenommen dein Aufnahmebereich ist grün und 10x10 mm groß und du nimmst in der Mitte auf, dann wird eben auch 5 mm nach links wiedergegeben und dann kommt die Kante zum angrenzden Bereich. Wenn da aber auch grün hin soll musst du wieder aufnehmen.

Alles klar?

CU, Bart


----------



## markus_uetz (18. März 2001)

aha...thx..schon eher Verstanden..werd ich mal ausprobieren...


----------

